# "The Chase of Highway" from Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children



## cet34f (Jun 30, 2021)

I was studying "The Chase of Highway" from FF AC and noticed that it's similar to one of the tracks in the Matrix Reloaded trailer, "Overseer - Supermoves".

*The Matrix Reloaded trailer has three tracks:

Andy Hunt - The Wonders of You
Overseer - Supermoves
Rob Dougan - I'm Not Driving Anymore
My questions are:

1. Which genre are they? Should I call them Electronic Rock?

2. Are the EDM elements Techno or Trance?

3. Do you think "Overseer - Supermoves" is the reference track of "The Chase of Highway"? The highway scene in Matrix Reloaded is iconic, so it's possible that the FF AC producer referenced it.


----------

